# Cost of leaving the EU



## Blogwitch (Jun 24, 2016)

Two days ago, 23rd, the day before the referendum, I purchased this item for £159.95p.

Yesterday, when the results were known, it had shot up to this price

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydraulic...331840?hash=item51da63e940:g:J3MAAOSwintXSCmn

Looks like in the future, euro sellers will start to charge us more.

John


----------



## bazmak (Jun 25, 2016)

I wonder what the government will do with the 20bn a week savings
they will enjoy when the exit is complete,AND they will be able to sell
straight bananas


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 25, 2016)

Are they charging us anymore or is it simply the fact that the pound dropped against the Euro so the difference simply reflects the exchange rate.

I expect all the next deliveries to our favorite suppliers in the UK from the far east will also have to reflect this drop in the pounds value so expect some price increases.


----------



## james_III (Jun 25, 2016)

Me thinks pound is strong currency and will rise back and act like it should, this is just short term drop. So there is 2 years time to buy home shop tools with reasonable price, locally such things wont even exist over here. I live in Finland and most of as are ready to leave EU, our politician are best in the world to not ask people anything, but we have unfortunately euro currency and that's difficult. So maybe it is best me to go back and measure strawberry roundness and size, yes we have EU approved measuring tool for that :hDe: Don´t know why but cucumber can be slightly more bend that it used to, no tool for that. EU is completely useless because it won´t follow even most basic directives on its own, too much lies and corruption. It is only matter witch country will leave next, well this is how I see this anyhow.


----------



## bazmak (Jun 25, 2016)

agree James.Short term pain for long term gain.I also think the EU is in big trouble.Who else will want to leave,not Greece


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 25, 2016)

Jason has most probably hit the nail on the head, but this was hours after the results were announced.
Maybe they already had the price hikes ready, just in case.

It looks like France and Germany are maybe discussing whether to leave, we should know sometime in the future.

I have a personal view about the EU.

I have just been driving through Romania and Bulgaria, and in reality, most of the areas in these countries are third world, a few large town and city areas, but most are peasants who have no idea what is going on. You can see it as you drive about, the big populated areas have new roads and infrastructure, all paid for with EU money, but nothing is being done for the majority of the population, they are still living in mud houses on a subsistence living on what could only be called goat tracks.
These countries shouldn't even be in the EU as they couldn't possibly contribute or give anything back, just take what they can get, like Greece has done (another country with a major peasant population). 
All the old Yugoslavian states are the same, most are in, with Serbia and a couple of others waiting to join.

I personally think it is a major political thing going on, where they are trying to get all the old communist countries to join to prevent them being taken over again because they can't support themselves in the real world.

So it is left to us richer countries to support them whether they can give anything back or not.

Just a personal view.

John


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm glazed having just flown in from Fiji, via Hong Kong and late from Heathrow. 

As for 'Europe', Little Britain is only the first to actually leave but the successful parts of Spain and France- want 'out' of their own countries!- never mind the EEC.

Having looked back at history, leave a conglomeration-the British Empire, for one, the USA , the Oz, the Kiwis, the Canucks and so on have all done it. Apologies for leaving people out.  Have these people much to regret?.  I think not.

Me, I can recall a tougher exit back in June 1940. Probably, being English Speaking still means a link with the best of the past. People still recall the closeness of those historical links- and have used them time upon time since.

Cheers and Good Fortune- to all of us- regardless of our colour, class or creed-- or petty beliefs.


Norman


----------



## gerritv (Jun 25, 2016)

Blogwitch said:


> Two days ago, 23rd, the day before the referendum, I purchased this item for £159.95p.
> 
> Yesterday, when the results were known, it had shot up to this price
> 
> ...



It is simply exchange rate fluctuation, the lister is in Germany. Happens all the time over here, US listing translates to Canadian $, fluctuates all the time. You should have a Euro account and only source from the original listing.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 25, 2016)

gerritv said:


> It is simply exchange rate fluctuation, the lister is in Germany. Happens all the time over here, US listing translates to Canadian $, fluctuates all the time. You should have a Euro account and only source from the original listing.


 

Respectfully, it has never been easy to have a Euro account for a British person. True, it can be done I have one but I have been in this game for the past 40 odd years prior to the EEC and when there were Spanish pesetas and French Francs 

However having A Euro account in German Account did not mean that it was it was possible to freely transact cash between say Germany and Austria although the banks were in adjoining villages. Cash yes, cheques no

You may well have a current account in one country but it was impossible to simply transfer fund without the deduction of poundage/commission.

Yesterday, the opportunity for an English person, resident in the UK only  to have  Euro account became even more clouded- or impossible.

Trust me, I was a bean counter :hDe::hDe::hDe:

said he waving his wooden leg aloft!

Norman.


----------



## darkoford (Jun 25, 2016)

Blogwitch said:


> I have just been driving through Romania and Bulgaria, and in reality, most of the areas in these countries are third world, a few large town and city areas, but most are peasants who have no idea what is going on. You can see it as you drive about, the big populated areas have new roads and infrastructure, all paid for with EU money, but nothing is being done for the majority of the population, they are still living in mud houses on a subsistence living on what could only be called goat tracks.
> These countries shouldn't even be in the EU as they couldn't possibly contribute or give anything back, just take what they can get, like Greece has done (another country with a major peasant population).
> All the old Yugoslavian states are the same, most are in, with Serbia and a couple of others waiting to join.



I think you are not familiar with the exact situation and the way the country that you specify join the EU.
1. It is not the will of the people but of corrupt politicians.
2. To enter the EU it was necessary to rebuild infrastructure such as new roads made through loans with unrealistically high interest rates. This loan is also designed to never be able to repay.
3. Systematically, the EU has put in his bank to personally borrow and every individual in the population. For example: A loan for an apartment in the amount of  100,000 and get back  220,000
4. In a few years of membership Croatia pay higher dues than the proceeds from the funds because these funds in tenders go for some non-essential projects and not for those who need us. And thus we were the EU to be set back, the opposite of what we expected.

By joining the EU for an average Croatian population only benefits that can be used to introduce a car and go to work in another country. On imports of used cars do not have customs as before but we have an excise duty which is higher than the customs duty. Croats and before could work around the world, and no one ever prevented that. So just Croats not well bring the EU. I believe the same thing with other similar countries. I hope that neighboring Serbia to be smarter and that at the time of cancellation of the entry into the EU.

@Blogwitch I hope that in a future tour you visited Croatia.

Darko


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 25, 2016)

Darko,

Been there, and Serbia, don't like either for personal ethical reasons.


----------



## gerritv (Jun 26, 2016)

goldstar31 said:


> Respectfully, it has never been easy to have a Euro account for a British person. True, it can be done I have one but I have been in this game for the past 40 odd years prior to the EEC and when there were Spanish pesetas and French Francs


So the modern UK banking system won't let you have an EU account at your local branch??

We have a USD account at our local credit union. Once in a while we transfer CAD to USD into that account. Yes there are fees incurred but we try to do this when the exchange rate doesn't totally s..k. We have a USD credit card so any purchases on eBay, etc go onto that. No fees to pay that card from USD account.
These are all accounts/cards issued in Canada. That was my, not so clear, suggestion on hedging against currency fluctuations as well as reducing account draining banking fees.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 26, 2016)

I really do think that you should check what actually happens or doesn't happen in European banking-  IN THE SAME CURRENCY.

I make no apology for the degree of emphasis. Fact is fact and one of the reasons why I changed from being 'pro-European'. 

Indeed, facilities are available- but only if one accepts hefty percentages for the facility. After all, money is- and always will be 'filthy lucre'

A little aside? Transactions between countries is fraught with- difficulties. I've just had to sign a declaration about exporting Fiji dollars- into Hong Kong. Such are the realities in the last few hours!

But money is Money and one of my friends used to import Hot Money from Spain. 
In her daughter's nappy/diaper, I hasten to inform. 

Salud pesetas!


Norman


----------



## Mark Rand (Jun 26, 2016)

Went to do some work at a power station in India in the '80s when they were trying very hard to control foreign currency flows into/out of the country. Customs guy at Delhi international airport asks me if I was bringing in more than one thousand Dollars. I truthfully told him "No" and walked on. He didn't ask me about Pounds, of which I had two thousand.


----------

